# AMERICAN IDOL n.I



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

La sua voce particolare dovuta a una malformazione


David, il successo è nelle sue corde
Il 17enne Archuleta è la nuova star di "American Idol": ha convinto pubblico e critica​ 
http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/0...ne_47d27016-f2b6-11dc-ae1f-0003ba99c667.shtml


Questo ragazzo c'ha stoffa ... vari suoi video 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dUffD7IFAXQ














​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La sua voce particolare dovuta a una malformazione​
> 
> 
> David, il successo è nelle sue corde
> ...


Ho una voce "nera" ...molto bella...un bel timbro


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una voce "nera" ...molto bella...un bel timbro


Pensa che ha solo 17anni ... per me e' straordinario


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La sua voce particolare dovuta a una malformazione​
> 
> 
> David, il successo è nelle sue corde
> ...


Mmmmmm...a me pare un pò troppo "manierato"...e anche la voce...non mi ha colpito in modo così particolare...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mmmmmm...a me pare un pò troppo "manierato"...e anche la voce...non mi ha colpito in modo così particolare...



GUASTAFESTA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... per la voce hai letto l'articolo? ... a me piace, tie'.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Not so bad....

Però a me fa impazzire QUESTA voce.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0nTPUTC_FE&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Not so bad....
> 
> Però a me fa impazzire QUESTA voce.....
> 
> ...



Perfetto, anche a me piace Mario Biondi, ma non ci azzecca in questo caso.


Qui si parlava di questo giovanissimo (17anni) artista, con una voce particolare dovuta ad un difetto delle sue corde vocali ... ma cazzarola leggete l'articolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































... scherzo non sono arrabbiata


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perfetto, anche a me piace Mario Biondi, ma non ci azzecca in questo caso.
> 
> 
> Qui si parlava di questo giovanissimo (17anni) artista, con una voce particolare dovuta ad un difetto delle sue corde vocali ... ma cazzarola leggete l'articolo
> ...


Ma proprio perchè l'ho letto l'articolo PRIMA di ascoltarlo...son rimasto un pò deluso...mi aspettavo forse chissà che...

Ribadisco...non così particolare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















TIE'!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma proprio perchè l'ho letto l'articolo PRIMA di ascoltarlo...son rimasto un pò deluso...mi aspettavo forse chissà che...
> 
> Ribadisco...non così particolare!!!
> 
> ...




Ma allora vuoi la GUERRA  

	
	
		
		
	


	















































































































  ARI-TIE'


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma allora vuoi la GUERRA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok Ok...cedo alla violenza!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Mi arrendo!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Porto la pace.... Ramoscello d'ulivo????


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok Ok...cedo alla violenza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SE Se se


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Porto la pace.... Ramoscello d'ulivo????



Vada per il ramoscello  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   forse era meglio qualche pizzella


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Porto la pace.... Ramoscello d'ulivo????


 
Vabbuò...magari anche due cannoli, qialche babà...sfogliatelle....insomma lo sai che son un tipo...concreto!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbuò...magari anche due cannoli, qialche babà...sfogliatelle....insomma lo sai che son un tipo...concreto!!!



La ragassa e' distratta


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2008)

senza offesa... non mi pare strabiliante...
comunque gradisco un babà... e se vi è rimasto un cannolo, mi sacrifico volentieri


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> senza offesa... non mi pare strabiliante...
> comunque gradisco un babà... e se vi è rimasto un cannolo, mi sacrifico volentieri


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> senza offesa... non mi pare strabiliante...
> comunque gradisco un babà... e se vi è rimasto un cannolo, mi sacrifico volentieri





Fedifrago ha detto:


>



... scusate, ma una torta al limone no?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Un soufflè al cioccolato voi lo buttate via?????


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbuò...magari anche due cannoli, qialche babà...sfogliatelle....insomma lo sai che son un tipo...concreto!!!


Vabè.... allora concretizziamo!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... scusate, ma una torta al limone no?





giusy79 ha detto:


> Un soufflè al cioccolato voi lo buttate via?????





giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè.... allora concretizziamo!


 
Non dico di no...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non dico di no...


Prendi nota va Fedi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... qua c'e' pure il reparto surgelati ... mo c'e' anche "frozen"


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non dico di no...


E te pareva.....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prendi nota va Fedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Frozen" è anche il titolo di una canzone di Madonna....
Che dite, lo chiedo?
Non è che poi scappa come Aletheia e Alèxandros?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> "Frozen" è anche il titolo di una canzone di Madonna....
> Che dite, lo chiedo?
> Non è che poi scappa come Aletheia e Alèxandros?



... tranquilla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' gia in cella 101


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E te pareva.....


Eccerto...mi piace tutto ciò che ha un aspetto..."gustoso" !!


----------

